# TAX INFO



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

I copied this from Turbo Tax. It looks like within that program there are provisions for Uber Drivers.

"Example 2: Richard is an Uber driver and gets a 1099-K that shows $15,000 in total fares. After Uber's commissions and fees, the amount he actually received was $10,000. He enters $15,000 as income and $5,000 as commissions under the Business Income and Expenses topic. If he also gets a 1099-MISC, he would enter it as additional income."

Hope this helps someone 

RC


----------

